# rope in barrel springs



## billbevins (Apr 20, 2004)

Barrel Springs is at really nice level right now with all the water today coming through the dam and none through the Shoshone power plant. i do not know how long that will last.
But... there is a throw rope about 1/2 way down. you may decide that it is not in play but look at it... today it was in a surge and only visible maybe 10% of the time.

Bill b

Please post a note if you get it out so we know the rapid is clear...and no, the rope is not mine!


----------



## justsammer (Apr 16, 2005)

*my group*

yah, the rope came from my group this past saturday, thrown by one of my partners, to another one of my partners, the thrower let the rope go because he was not anchored well enough to keep himself from being yanked into the gnar. It was out of site when we went to look for it immediately after. I apologize for not posting about it right away, I have been seriously meaning to, have been out of town since. The rope is still unretrievable at this flow, I will pursue it when water drops. Its should be halfway down Barrel Springs rapid, along the right shore, not across the river, and not along the main channel or in the path of the standard lines.
sammer elias


----------

